# The homemade MEGA Machinist chest! With pictures!!



## Finster

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## Dan_S

Very very nice build!


----------



## Finster

Here are the sides, and the top. The cord sticking out is for a piano light that will be mounted on top:








I decided to make raised panel doors for the front. they turned   out well.







I made all the door fronts and felted all the drawer bottoms. I used old brass drawer pulls I bought off of ebay as well as the piano lamp. Some stain and final assembly and my chest is complete:













Hope you guys enjoy the pictures.


----------



## schor

Nice job. Love it.


----------



## hman

Absolutely fantastic woodwork - especially since you started from rough cut/salvaged stock.  Looks like a fine piece of heirloom furniture.


----------



## Bob Korves

Too nice for tools!  How about filling it up with fine jewelry for your wife?   I sure hope she doesn't read this... 
Beautiful work, Finster.


----------



## wawoodman

Very nice job! Us woodworkers gotta show the metal boys that we can do neat stuff, too.


----------



## Finster

Actually, the reason I built it so large is that in my shop, between woodworking and metal working, there is no room left. The only place to go is up!


----------



## BFHammer

Beautiful piece.  Well designed and wonderfully executed.  

I was a woodworker for many years before I began to slide down the slippery metal slope.  Seeing your work is inspiring - I'm going to have to find some time to get back in the wood shop..

Now you will have to give us a tour once you fill it up!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Awesome build thread! Love all the pictures too. Looks like fine furniture not a tool chest. Being a wood worker myself I can appreciate all of the work that you have put into that. Solid wood panels add a bunch of weight to it I bet, lol. It's not like your going to be moving it anyway after its full. A chest to be proud of.


----------



## Finster

Yep, she weighs a bit.   It's a few hundred pounds unloaded at least. I built a special rig to be able to lift it into place with a floor jack and a few friends. At least I don't have to worry about anyone stealing it.


----------



## woodchucker

Nice work. It looks great, and looks like it certainly is functional.


----------



## tweinke

That is awesome! Will your significant other allow that in the dining room because that truly is a work of art.


----------



## intjonmiller

Is there an official way to nominate something as Project of the Month? Would there be a revolt if it was a project that didn't involve machining any metal?


----------



## thomas s

Wow very nice work.


----------



## 34_40

Wow that is just beautiful!!!
An amazing piece of work.

Congrats.


----------



## ch2co

WOWzer !! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chips&more

You did goooooooood!


----------



## FOMOGO

Beautiful work, has to feel great to have finished it, and have it turn out so well. Kinda begs for a pair of finely engraved dueling pistols to fit in there somewhere.  Cheers, Mike


----------



## Bill Gruby

Now that's a Tool Chest. Absolutely gorgeous.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Finster

Thanks guys your comments mean a lot. I'm a ex-machinist by trade and I also enjoy woodworking. It's nice to see that everyone can enjoy and appreciate another's work.  CHEERS!


----------



## Bill Gruby

There are many machinists here that work with wood. This is one of mine.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/kaleidoscope.8977/

 "Billy G"


----------



## Finster

Very nice Bill. However, I doubt you have the right spot for it in your home. It would look better in mine!  I'll    pay for postage if you wish to send it.  Great JOB!


----------



## brino

@Finister,

Fine furniture for your shop. Fantastic!

-brino


----------



## pstemari

Nice—Gerstner doesn't do joinery like that.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkMan

Beautifully Done.....Thanks


----------



## Firestopper

Beautiful craftsmanship, well done.


----------



## mzayd3

Fantastic craftsmanship! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finster

intjonmiller said:


> Is there an official way to nominate something as Project of the Month? Would there be a revolt if it was a project that didn't involve machining any metal?


Actually, I had to cut two of the machine screws with a hacksaw for the two doorknobs so I guess you could say it had some metal machining.


----------



## cjtoombs

If I made a tool cabinet that nice, it would be taken away from me and moved into the house to hold cross stitch stuff for my wife.  Very nice.


----------



## DHarris

Absolutely beautiful, true craftsmanship - - you need to build a ratty looking cloth cover for that or your wife will have it in the house before you know it.
I second this as a "project of the month" nomination!!!


----------



## Silverbullet

Great job, I've built a few dozen cabinets and cubicles, trophy cases and tool boxes . I'm impressed your cabinet will be around longer then you . That's another reason building them well. Your family will hand it down for generations . Those are the things that set us apart. Quality shows be proud . I've got a truck load of pretty wood just wish I could still build them , saved up lace wood for a cabinet or roll top desk . Don't think ill be able stuck in this DERN wheelchair. Table saws need standing man to use ,not sitting . No more thirty foot one piece builds from this old CRIPPLE. But you young man have talent there to. As most machinist have no problem woodworking. It's the eye for detail . YUPP really good job.


----------



## hman

cjtoombs said:


> If I made a tool cabinet that nice, it would be taken away from me and moved into the house to hold cross stitch stuff for my wife.  Very nice.


The way you might be able to deter such a "theft" would be to tell her she'd have to move it herself


----------



## daveyscrap

Absolutely  awesome  !!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Finster

I got it into position a started loading it up. There is a bunch more to put in there but this is the start:


----------



## LucknowKen

Beautiful tool vault. Great write up as well. Love the pictures too.
Thanks for posting.
lk


----------



## stupoty

That is an amazing project, well done.  

Like everyone says watch out for it disappearing into the house 

Stuart


----------



## intjonmiller

I wouldn't put it past my wife to hire people to move it into the house for her. Better start another just to keep her at bay.  

Also, Project of the Month is so appropriate because it is easily a month long project.


----------



## TheAeroSmith

Dan_S said:


> Very very nice build!



Way better than my brown wrinkle finish Kennedy chest!  It's looing beautiful.
I have a collection of Rosewood I plan on building into a chest one day and get rid of the old Kennedy chest.

Bob Beecroft

Bob at theaerosmith dot calm


----------



## Kroll

OMGoodness that is over the top,well made to stand the old test of time.I wish there was a reality show that would show projects that is outstanding made by hobby type people.This mega box would be the first episode.Nicely done


----------



## outalive

amazing work, very impressive. congrats on a job well done.


----------



## GrizzlyBagWorks

as a woodworker I have to tell what an absolutely incredible build that is.  Thank you for sharing.  Beautiful 8520 by the way!  I'm driving out to pick up the same machine for myself later this morning.  Beyond excited


----------



## woodchucker

Finster said:


> I got it into position a started loading it up. There is a bunch more to put in there but this is the start:


I gotta say, those tap handles belong toward the front of your drawer, you'll be grabbing one of them more than anything else, so why pull out the whole drawer.. Still loving the cabinet.


----------



## Jonathans

As a woodworker myself I can appreciate the skill, time, and effort that you put into this project.  
Most impressive heirloom.  Now you can get the dividers and tools in and start competing with H.O. Studley!


----------



## Finster

GrizzlyBagWorks said:


> as a woodworker I have to tell what an absolutely incredible build that is.  Thank you for sharing.  Beautiful 8520 by the way!  I'm driving out to pick up the same machine for myself later this morning.  Beyond excited


You'll love your 8520. It's a great little mill for the size.


----------



## Finster

Thanks again for all the nice comments folks. It was a long build and a challenge to make it right. As for the wife stealing it, LOL she's to short to see in the top drawers (hiding spot!) and it's to heavy for her. THIS IS ALSO BY DESIGN!


----------



## Sheldon0

SUPERB!


----------



## mephits

Beautiful work! Someday, I'd love to make a toolchest like that. Got to get the shed/workshop up to snuff first, though. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## 7milesup

Very, very nice Finster.   A wood tool storage chest is on my to-do list also.


----------



## utterstan

holy xxxx thats is awesome. nice work


----------



## 7milesup

I don't know if I dare post on your thread but here is a picture of a jewelry armoire that I made.  Actually made three of them, one for each of my daughters for their high school graduation present.  I am new to metalworking but an old hand at woodworking.   This is just one of many, many projects that I have made.   Also shown is a walnut jewelry thingy for our foreign exchange student from Germany (who is like a daughter to us).  So that piece is now sitting in Germany.

If I have offended anyone by posting these pictures in this thread, please let me know and I will remove my post.  I don't mean to steal anyone's thunder, because Finster did an absolutely amazing job.


----------



## hman

Your work is also beautiful, and your post is welcome.  We all like to appreciate each others' craftsmanship.


----------



## ACHiPo

Wow!  Nicely done!


----------



## Finster

7milesup said:


> I don't know if I dare post on your thread but here is a picture of a jewelry armoire that I made.  Actually made three of them, one for each of my daughters for their high school graduation present.  I am new to metalworking but an old hand at woodworking.   This is just one of many, many projects that I have made.   Also shown is a walnut jewelry thingy for our foreign exchange student from Germany (who is like a daughter to us).  So that piece is now sitting in Germany.
> 
> If I have offended anyone by posting these pictures in this thread, please let me know and I will remove my post.  I don't mean to steal anyone's thunder, because Finster did an absolutely amazing job.


Wow! Very nice! Makes my chest look like a middle school ash tray.  Awesome detail and finish.


----------



## woodchucker

7milesup said:


> I don't know if I dare post on your thread but here is a picture of a jewelry armoire that I made.  Actually made three of them, one for each of my daughters for their high school graduation present.  I am new to metalworking but an old hand at woodworking.   This is just one of many, many projects that I have made.   Also shown is a walnut jewelry thingy for our foreign exchange student from Germany (who is like a daughter to us).  So that piece is now sitting in Germany.
> 
> If I have offended anyone by posting these pictures in this thread, please let me know and I will remove my post.  I don't mean to steal anyone's thunder, because Finster did an absolutely amazing job.



Just so everyone is clear.  Jewelry boxes and cabinets are a very bad idea. Yes the girls love it, but so do the criminals. It puts all the valuables in one spot, easy for them. The best way is to spread jewelry out in different locations, especially the valuables. 
Just something I keep hearing from others who know.


----------



## Bruce Bellows

Finster said:


> Here are the sides, and the top. The cord sticking out is for a piano light that will be mounted on top:
> 
> View attachment 227647
> View attachment 227647
> View attachment 227648
> View attachment 227649
> View attachment 227650
> 
> 
> I decided to make raised panel doors for the front. they turned   out well.
> 
> View attachment 227651
> View attachment 227651
> View attachment 227652
> View attachment 227653
> 
> 
> I made all the door fronts and felted all the drawer bottoms. I used old brass drawer pulls I bought off of ebay as well as the piano lamp. Some stain and final assembly and my chest is complete:
> 
> View attachment 227654
> View attachment 227655
> View attachment 227656
> View attachment 227657
> View attachment 227658
> View attachment 227659
> View attachment 227660
> View attachment 227661
> View attachment 227662
> View attachment 227663
> 
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the pictures.


Very nicely done, I'm sure you will get years of enjoyment from it. 
Regarding the drawers, are they lined with felt or did you use flocking?


----------



## Finster

Bruce Bellows said:


> Very nicely done, I'm sure you will get years of enjoyment from it.
> Regarding the drawers, are they lined with felt or did you use flocking?


I cut some .250 plywood to fit the bottoms of the drawers I it took about 1.5 sheets. I covered them with carpet glue and then laid them on felt. I bought a entire bolt of felt off of e-bay for around $70 and still have half of it left over. The reason I did it that way is so if and when they get greasy and soiled, I can replace them easily. They just pop out and I can make new ones. They are not attached to the actual drawer bottom, they just fit in the bottom nice and snug.


----------



## 7milesup

Finster said:


> Wow! Very nice! Makes my chest look like a middle school ash tray.  Awesome detail and finish.



Pffft.  Hardly my friend!  Your chest is incredible.  Like most have said here, waaayyyyy too nice for the shop, but I would do the same!  You are from Pennsylvania cherry country, and I definitely envy that.  The cherry we have here is just yuck compared to PA cherry.  I went with my father-in-law years ago to get some walnut in southern Minnesota (only a little over an hour from where we lived at the time) and those folks down there were burning walnut in their wood stoves for heat.  I think about $6 walnut now and just sigh.


----------



## Finster

7milesup said:


> Pffft.  Hardly my friend!  Your chest is incredible.  Like most have said here, waaayyyyy too nice for the shop, but I would do the same!  You are from Pennsylvania cherry country, and I definitely envy that.  The cherry we have here is just yuck compared to PA cherry.  I went with my father-in-law years ago to get some walnut in southern Minnesota (only a little over an hour from where we lived at the time) and those folks down there were burning walnut in their wood stoves for heat.  I think about $6 walnut now and just sigh.


Years ago I was in Missouri for a job. I went to a saw mill and the guy was going to fill my pickup to the top of the bed with aromatic cedar  for $300. I was going to make a few chests to sell in the summer. Trouble is, he went on vacation to Florida the week I got off of work and would have been able to pick it up. I'm still bummed about that. But yea, Cherry grows around here like dandelions.


----------



## mmcmdl

utterstan said:


> holy xxxx thats is awesome. nice work



I second this ! That is one NICE looking project !


----------



## ACHiPo

woochucker said:


> Just so everyone is clear.  Jewelry boxes and cabinets are a very bad idea. Yes the girls love it, but so do the criminals. It puts all the valuables in one spot, easy for them. The best way is to spread jewelry out in different locations, especially the valuables.
> Just something I keep hearing from others who know.


Jeez I think I've got more tied up in my machinist's tool box than my wife's jewelry box.  Maybe I should spread my tools around.


----------



## Rustrp

From someone who's second love to metal work is woodworking, words can't convey the appreciation for what you've done here. It's Beautiful! Actually so beautiful it needs a name other than "It's" or "machinist chest." There are no flaws when a project like this is completed, only the craftman's signatures.


----------



## BGHansen

Most excellent work!  Great idea on the gun safe heater keeping the moisture out of the air.  Let me guess, next project will be drawer organizers for all of the loose taps, end mills, etc.  No doubt it will be passed through your family for generations to come.

Bruce


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing

Silverbullet said:


> Great job, I've built a few dozen cabinets and cubicles, trophy cases and tool boxes . I'm impressed your cabinet will be around longer then you . That's another reason building them well. Your family will hand it down for generations . Those are the things that set us apart. Quality shows be proud . I've got a truck load of pretty wood just wish I could still build them , saved up lace wood for a cabinet or roll top desk . Don't think ill be able stuck in this DERN wheelchair. Table saws need standing man to use ,not sitting . No more thirty foot one piece builds from this old CRIPPLE. But you young man have talent there to. As most machinist have no problem woodworking. It's the eye for detail . YUPP really good job.



Don't let the wheelchair stop you


----------



## woodchucker

ACHiPo said:


> Jeez I think I've got more tied up in my machinist's tool box than my wife's jewelry box.  Maybe I should spread my tools around.


Yea, but no one is going to be able to pick up that fully loaded box. Hell my Kennedy (520) small as it is , is over 100lbs loaded. Your's will weigh probably 600- 800 lbs not even fully loaded.


----------



## woodchucker

Sitting on Blocks Racing said:


> Don't let the wheelchair stop you


General (if they are still around) makes a table saw for wheel chair bound folk. The table is lower, with a wider top.  Just saying... if you want to, there might be a way...


----------



## troyadamietz

Beautiful workmanship on this "toolbox".
Kudos to you


----------



## magu

Thank you, usually I have to stop here to feel bad about my abilities with metal, and navigate to a woodworking forum of choice to feel bad about my lack of woodworking talent. You've gone and saved me the trip! 


Looks great btw


----------



## Finster

magu said:


> Thank you, usually I have to stop here to feel bad about my abilities with metal, and navigate to a woodworking forum of choice to feel bad about my lack of woodworking talent. You've gone and saved me the trip!
> 
> 
> Looks great btw


Just practice my friend. Few are born being able to craft anything. I'm just about 50 and have been doing things like this in wood and metal since I was 12 or so. Practice and experience is all it is.


----------



## savarin

I've just seen this thread else I would have commented earlier.
Absolutely beautiful craftsmanship, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Finster

CRIPES! It's almost full! I should have made it bigger!  I guess I'll have to start rearranging.


----------



## 4GSR

Finster said:


> CRIPES! It's almost full! I should have made it bigger!  I guess I'll have to start rearranging.


Don't do that!  Just build another one! Or buy another tool chest, roll away, or what ever.  But if you want, I'll be glad to take your excess tools.


----------



## Finster

4gsr said:


> Don't do that!  Just build another one! Or buy another tool chest, roll away, or what ever.  But if you want, *I'll be glad to take your excess tools*.


 What pray tell is an "excess tool"? Never heard of such a thing!


----------



## Silverbullet

Sitting on Blocks Racing said:


> Don't let the wheelchair stop you


I don't let it stop me, what's stopped me is bulging discs in my lower spine. The pain is unbearable so I'm trying epidural shots had two but no relief yet, can get five . Trouble it takes a month with going getting and setting up . I grew up a carpenter's son , his specialty was built in cabinets. But we built houses from the ground up doing everything . I had plans after his retirement to open a custom cabinet shop . But he didn't make it. But I did make lots of them on my own for daycares and churches , even building pulpits and crosses in the sanctuary. But as with my legs not letting me move machines to cut and fit to build I had to stop. Even with my big table saw on wheels I just couldn't handle it all by myself. 
 With all the lace wood I've collected and saved for years , I should make a big cabinet like yours. Also have large quantity of red oak. 
Wheelchair stop me nope in 2004 I was on the All American Trap team , number 7 in the world at that time. I worked hard and practiced at least 500 rounds per week year round rain snow heat. In 2004 I shot 40,000 rounds registered trap and another 20,000 in practice. I'm no quitter I don't think many could keep up with me . Prior to these bulging disc..  Enough of me I really like your build , be proud it's an envious tool cabinet. The dehumidifier and light is a perfect addition . It deserves a build of the year award.


----------



## Finster

Silverbullet said:


> I don't let it stop me, what's stopped me is bulging discs in my lower spine. The pain is unbearable so I'm trying epidural shots had two but no relief yet, can get five . Trouble it takes a month with going getting and setting up . I grew up a carpenter's son , his specialty was built in cabinets. But we built houses from the ground up doing everything . I had plans after his retirement to open a custom cabinet shop . But he didn't make it. But I did make lots of them on my own for daycares and churches , even building pulpits and crosses in the sanctuary. But as with my legs not letting me move machines to cut and fit to build I had to stop. Even with my big table saw on wheels I just couldn't handle it all by myself.
> With all the lace wood I've collected and saved for years , I should make a big cabinet like yours. Also have large quantity of red oak.
> Wheelchair stop me nope in 2004 I was on the All American Trap team , number 7 in the world at that time. I worked hard and practiced at least 500 rounds per week year round rain snow heat. In 2004 I shot 40,000 rounds registered trap and another 20,000 in practice. I'm no quitter I don't think many could keep up with me . Prior to these bulging disc..  Enough of me I really like your build , be proud it's an envious tool cabinet. The dehumidifier and light is a perfect addition . It deserves a build of the year award.


Sorry to hear of your troubles. A bad back can keep anyone down. I have some minor back issues and it's painful, I hope never to experience what you are going through.


----------



## Groundhog

Beautiful. Should be a family heirloom for generations I would think.


----------



## Rustrp

Groundhog said:


> Beautiful. Should be a family heirloom for generations I would think.



A machinist's armoire.


----------



## ACHiPo

Finster said:


> What pray tell is an "excess tool"? Never heard of such a thing!


They're usually made of unobtanium.  I hear you can find them in unicorn paddocks or under leprechaun's pots of gold.


----------



## Finster

Just an update. With summer here in PA. the humidity is so high now that the two front doors have swelled so much they are touching. I even adjusted them out as far as I could. In the winter when I had a fire in the shop wood stove and there was less humidity, I had a quarter inch gap in those doors. I expected swelling in the summer but never that much. I gave myself a .375" gap for adjustment for such a thing but it wasn't enough. It's not a huge deal, they still close together but I'm just a little bummed about it. Nothing I can do other than make new doors and I'm not doing that at this point. I have to many other irons in the fire. On a brighter note. The gun safe heater I have in there seems to be doing it's job. Nothing is showing any signs of rust. Not even a slight surface rust.  The doors swelling in this humid weather may be a hidden blessing since it's a much tighter seal and doesn't let as much air circulate in the cabinet thus letting the gun safe heater keep up.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I built a black walnut 6' kitchen table, farmhouse trestle style with bread board ends. Here in Michigan it will move 3/8 of an inch or more with the change of the seasons and that's indoors. The only time the bread board ends where flush was the day I finished it and brought it into the kitchen. Amazing how much wood moves. I tell people that tree's are always alive, they never stop moving.


----------



## woodchucker

I loved the build you did.
You can correct by one of 2 methods.
One take a shaving off the edge of the door with a plane then refinish.
Two mark where the hinges sit on the carcass side, then route out 1/8 on each side (inset them) or maybe just one side. That will move them out a little.

Or leave them.  If they are really locking up, you need to address it, it will weaken the carcass and may split the sides over time.


----------



## woodchucker

woodtickgreg said:


> I tell people that tree's are always alive, they never stop moving.


I tell people the same thing.


----------



## Rustrp

I think you need to ship it to me and I think I can get it dried out by end of summer, besides the cabinet needs a summer home.


----------

